# Color Space Conversion



## b_gossweiler (Sep 15, 2010)

There are calculators around which convert an RGB value into a CMYK value (see here for an example).

Am I right in my assumption that this is basically complete nonsense, as long as you cannot specify the source color space for RGB and the destination color space for CMYK, together with maybe even more parameters (like the rendering intent)?

Thanks to the Color Gurus (CG's  ) for taking a minute here.

Beat


----------

